# Group Survival, East TN Bushwhackers



## groupsurvival (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello.
Any families in the East TN Mountain area are invited to examine our new survival group, TN Bushwhackers.
As a mountain family man, I know how tribes of mountain families have survived in the past. These days, called "postmodernism" by communists who desire a return to medieval feudalism, most families are fragmented into alienated diads, or worse.
Its admittedly difficult to know who to trust, but those of us who believe that numbers are important to survival, are going to try.
Of course there are already methods of selection and interviewing that facilitate such efforts. The type of group member needed is one who does not view group cooperation with trepidation and is willing to work together in order to obtain certain benefits.
According to recent research, the 80% majority of Americans do not belong to any groups that represent their best interests. Yet parasitic minorities commonly field hundreds and even thousands of such groups promoting, not simply defending, their expanding interests. Most such interests revolve around money, with the majority forced to finance all expenditures of tax dollars without any return. Its called taxation without representation.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Y'all ain't out in Rock Batter, are ya? (it's a local joke, never mind if you don't get it)

Glad to see some more east TN folk in here. There's a few of us hanging around here.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

I shot you a PM, by the way.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Who is going to get bushwhacked? Sounds like The Klan or an alphabet soup agency looking to create a crime where none exists.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hahahaha....good point!

I'm betting they named their group in honor?/reference to the east TN type of independent guerrilla fighting units from the Civil War era. Some had affiliations north, some south, some bounced back and forth, and some had no affiliation other than their own agenda.

1. ( US ), ( Canadian ), ( Austral ) a person who travels around or lives in thinly populated woodlands
2. informal ( Austral ) an unsophisticated person; boor;
3. a Confederate guerrilla during the American Civil War
4. ( US ) any guerrilla
5. ( NZ ) a person who works in the bush, esp at timber felling

Another dictionary also makes note of "Hillbilly", or as we like to call ourselves "Appalachian Americans" (I AM 100% hillbilly, no doubt, haha) "


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Bushwhackers were guerrillas. I understand the history of Tenn having them in the War of States Rights. East Tn was said to have a fair mix of Union and Confederate supporters, while middle and western TN was mostly Confederate. The Watauga Association in the upper east portion of the state was the first group to write a constitution or something like the Articles of Confederation in the new land, predating the Constitution of the United States of America. The state of Franklin was the "almost" state out of the same ideology. It's also the land of Davey Crockett, James K Polk.

But looking at the imagery of the Bushwhacker avatar I see a withering, distressed white man in a brown shirt peering from behind barbed wire. The sky behind him is dark and the contrast of foreboding colors invokes an unsettled surrounding. The man's brow is wrinkled from worry. He's haggard. I feel like I'm supposed to be drawn to the guerrilla side of a campaign against special interest groups. 
Is that the case? What is the red writing at the bottom of the image?


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

I tried zooming in on it, too blurry at that resolution for me to read.
Doesn't look like the OP has been back on here since the 19th. I haven't heard anything from him/her/them since they posted here.

Did you notice on the Natgeo Prepper show last night the Owens Family moved up from FL?

They sure picked a beautiful place to relocate to. They seem like nice folks. My better half and I were discussing how their daughters would deal with relocating up here from FL. I knew a BUNCH of kids that moved up here from FL when I was in school and none of them particularly liked it. Funny thing, though...they now call TN "home" no matter where they are in the world.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I didn't see it. I was even looking through the TV guide for something to watch at 8:30-9pm.
They call northerners that move to Florida for the winter Snow Birds. And they call northerners who move to Florida for a while, then to TN/KY Half Backs, when they move halfway back.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

My parents moved down from R.I. back in the 60's....never left. They're "Damn Yankees". hahaha.

Luckily I was born down here, so I'm legit hillbilly with many sets of surrogate true southern parents (all my friends families). hahahaha.


----------



## groupsurvival (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Claymore
We seem to have a lot in common and you see things clearer than most. My motto is "Front Towards Enemy," get it? I didn't receive your message? I have tried to contact you.


----------



## groupsurvival (Feb 19, 2012)

Claymore,
Your PM did not come through?


----------



## groupsurvival (Feb 19, 2012)

The avatar of the man in an obama concentration camp is my own. Its a warning. We have a different avatar for the TN Bushwhackers. Its not posted and its aggressive.


----------



## groupsurvival (Feb 19, 2012)

Since I joined this group I have met a number of "preppers" and none were survivalists. Most were big boys, playing at the prepper game. They were mostly afraid of the government and willing to do anything they were told to do. Few of them were the real Tennesseans of my youth. However, I am looking for the few who understand what is going on and what must be done, so I and my cohorts expect to sift through a lot of chaff in order to find those gems of the future. Work and tedium seems to be required in order to find the few, the brave, the survivors.
PS Did you know that Gov Haslam, a leftist, is against "preppers." Some of the people featured on NatGeo from TN have been arrested and their stockpiles seized in the Nashville area. You can learn about it on you tube.
Survivors are perceived by American communists like the Soviets perceived Kulacks. Like the Soviets, they want every slave to be equally poor and kow-towing to the minority parasitic nobility, the "American nomenklatura.".


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I just did a quick search and didn't see anything on youtube about preppers having property seized around Nashville. Have you got a link you can point to? I'd be interested in seeing that. I'll keep looking, but I haven't found it yet.

In regards to The governor, are there specific issues where you feel he's a leftist? Even the politicians we agree with have their issues one could disagree with them on. What is your opinion on Jimmy Duncan in the House of Representatives? According to info on line governor Haslam was mayor of Knoxville. What issues did you have with Bill Haslam as Mayor of your town that convinced you he's a leftist?

What is the goal of you group? You're looking for people who "know what must be done". Is that something you'd discuss in an open format like this or is it something for offline discussion? I think everybody interested in this topic knows what's going on. But what must be done and how?


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Found it.


> The accusation of insanity came after he went to see his cardiologist for some chest pains and shortness of breath. So far, it sounds sane and rational to me. The cardiologist, Dr. Andre C. Olivier, whose name and contact information I am delighted to publish, had Mr. Sarti held at the hospital for psychiatric evaluation and broke doctor patient confidentiality by contacting the authorities.


This is an issue for the courts to decide. It isn't in the interest of a governor to overrule a medical declaration of his personal mental health. 




!
2:00--funny. Listen to his proposed method of death instead of suicide.


----------



## groupsurvival (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey TnOc. Lighten up and try to get rid of your negativity when addressing me. Your info on Sarti is wrong and biased. Why is that? Do I see you looking for a fight?You have insulted me a couple of times but I let it go.
You are not really a Tennessean are you?Who are you? Why do you ask so many questions with an accusatory edge. Are you looking for trouble or have you fixated on interrogating me. Your questions are like sneers. 
Do you have a personal problem you want to settle man to man? If so, let's do that because I am not going to argue with you on this site. Let's get it on.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

groupsurvival said:


> Hey TnOc. Lighten up and try to get rid of your negativity when addressing me.


I wasn't being negative. I was suspicious in the opening comment last week and honest about how it reads. Today I was expressing interest in the group you advertised and invited people to inquire about. 


> Your info on Sarti is wrong and biased. Why is that?


I posted a link to Dave Sarti speaking on youtube and what is posted on SHTF website which is biased in his favor. I said it needs to go to the courts. I think it will and deserves to. He doesn't appear defective to me and if he's not, I hope he recoups all his expenses plus damages. I expressed no opinion other than a governor wouldn't intervene when a medical diagnosis has been formally made. I don't fault the governor. I did ask why you fault him and what other issues make him a leftist. I'd still want to know. I'd still like to know what you think about Duncan since he's listed as your US Rep. Alexander and Corker are your Senators.



> Do I see you looking for a fight?You have insulted me a couple of times but I let it go.


 I never insulted you. I was suspicious and now I'm intrigued. 
I have not tried to start a fight. I'm asking the intent of your group on a public forum where you advertised it. You invited people to contact you and I'm asking questions on things you posted about--Sarti, Haslam, politicians.


> You are not really a Tennessean are you?Who are you? Why do you ask so many questions with an accusatory edge. Are you looking for trouble or have you fixated on interrogating me. Your questions are like sneers.
> Do you have a personal problem you want to settle man to man? If so, let's do that because I am not going to argue with you on this site. Let's get it on.


What makes you think I'm from or in Tennessee?
Is that the answer to any of my questions? You want to challenge me to a fight? You invited people to inquire about your group because you have a plan of action for what must be done. I'd be pretty stupid to join up to a group that won't tell me what they're intent is. Before I contact anybody I'd want them to explain some of the comments they made. I explained what I posted about Sarti and gave explanation about my opinion of why your governor can't be called leftist when it was the town of Lebanon's local sheriff's dept that confiscated his weapons. The state of Tennessee just followed format that he can't pass a NICS background for a new handgun since he's been determined mentally defective. The State agency has to follow it's own rules. Asking the gov to pardon is fair enough, but he's not a doctor and there is a process for overturning the ruling his medical condition. He did the right thing to ask, but the governor followed the right path to have the medical diagnosis overruled and he'll be back in good standing. Didn't I read that under the last governor the Troopers were corrupt and the governor's office was shredding files to cover up some other corruption? I don't think the present governor wants that scandal. What do you think about my intent now?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

groupsurvival said:


> Hello.
> Any families in the East TN Mountain area are invited to examine our new survival group, TN Bushwhackers.
> As a mountain family man, I know how tribes of mountain families have survived in the past. These days, called "postmodernism" by communists who desire a return to medieval feudalism, most families are fragmented into alienated diads, or worse.
> Its admittedly difficult to know who to trust, but those of us who believe that numbers are important to survival, are going to try.
> ...


Are you in the Oneida Militia?that sounds strangely like the speech our C.O gave back in the day, if so is old Garland still running it and whatever became of those Neos they were allowing into the ranks that broke us up?

P.S
Old school SURVIVALIST and EX MILITIA right here.former Tn. resident to boot.no regrets.chat me up bud, I'm curious what became of the community there after a quarter century.


----------



## groupsurvival (Feb 19, 2012)

*To TnOC*

You insulted me with your snarky comments and I see your argumentative nature as one taken by embedded leftist trolls who always pick out someone to irritate, and perhaps sabotage, on forums.

I told you that you are offensive and I will not argue with you. It is undignified to wuss out with constant explanations to an obviously biased interrogator.

My purpose on this forum is to find people in my geographic area who see value in mutually beneficial cooperation to take advantage of group buying power, training and security aspects. Anyone in my area who wants to discuss THAT, I'll take the time to respond to- otherwise, you are a waste of effort. You have already admitted to NOT being a Tennessean yet you call yourself TNOC. I have identified you as a person who is sniping, while fraudulently posing as a sincere questioner. You are wasting my time, which is your purpose, while putting all your objections on this site in order to frighten people away.
If they are timid enough to belief your snarks then so be it.:2thumb:


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

"Militia", there's a word that turned into the plague. Yet it's in the Constitution as part of the wording in the 2nd amendment. Funny how that happened overnight with Timothy McVeigh. I think every state should mandate a militia and we could get over the fear of the word.

I appreciate groupsurvival for posting the info on Dave Sarti. I hadn't heard about this and it's good to know what can happen and what did happen. Dave Sarti said this had nothing to do with the NatGeo program since it hadn't aired yet. I suspected it was related to the show and raising his head up out of his rabbit hole but he says no.




He didn't even know he had a problem until he went to buy another handgun from money he got for his Youtube channel. He still had all his firearms in his possession when the Federal system (NICS) declined his purchase in the store. He appealed and got a letter that the doctor declared him defective after they committed him. It appears the Lebanon Sheriff's dept took his weapons after that. He made a comment that they aren't officially confiscated, but he can't possess them. Too bad he couldn't have got them out of his possession before they got to them. 
Dave's video says he's made an administrative appeal which is the process anyone has to take.


----------



## groupsurvival (Feb 19, 2012)

Magus,
I am not now, and never have been, a member of the militia, nor have I ever lived in Oneida. How could your C.O. of decades ago be so prescient as to mention research that has only recently been carried out? 

The only time that I have been out of TN was during service in the USMC, US Army, and a foreign army (all infantry and mech) as either an NCO or officer.

You jumped to a conclusion, based on very little info. 

What about yourself? Were you a former armorer? Gunsmith? Are you familiar with the Warsaw Pact family of small arms? Do you know how to manufacture home made potato mashers?

I asked you a couple of SKS questions which is what I am interested in.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats enough

BB


----------



## groupsurvival (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

groupsurvival said:


> Hey Claymore
> We seem to have a lot in common and you see things clearer than most. My motto is "Front Towards Enemy," get it? I didn't receive your message? I have tried to contact you.


Please disregard.

I can tell by some posts that I've seen that we don't think or operate alike.


----------

